# Topic Ufficiale : PS3



## Super_Lollo (7 Agosto 2012)

Qui verranno postate tutte le notizie relative alla console della Sony PS3


----------



## Blu71 (19 Settembre 2012)

La PlayStation si rifà il trucco 
http://www.repubblica.it/tecnologia/2012/09/19/news/tokyo_nuovi_giochi-42835275/?ref=HREC2-17


----------



## Degenerate X (19 Settembre 2012)

Bah, senza senso...


----------



## Fabriman94 (19 Settembre 2012)

Tanto di sicuro non sarà mia visto che ce l'ho già, ma ovviamente sarà utile per chi non ne è in possesso.


----------



## Brain84 (19 Settembre 2012)

> NORD AMERICA:
> 
> 500GB dal 30 ottobre per $299
> 250GB dal 25 settembre per $249 ($269 in bundle con Uncharted 3: Drake's Deception: Game of the Year edition)
> ...



Prezzi ASSURDI! Sony ha perso un'ottima occasione per finire in bellezza la Gen.


----------



## Butcher (20 Settembre 2012)

Stavo aspettando la super slim per cambiare la mia fat da 40 gb (aggiustata dopo YLOD e si surriscalda in 5 minuti), sperando che i prezzi calassero! Ma qui sono aumentati in pratica! BHO!!!


----------



## cris (20 Settembre 2012)

questo vuole farmi intuire che prima della nuova generazione ne passerà ancora?


----------



## Andrea89 (23 Settembre 2012)

Prezzi troppo elevati.Avrei fatto un pensierino sulla 12 giga per giocarmi le esclusive,ma visto il prezzo folle credo che attenderò,con molta calma,la fine della generazione.


----------



## Jino (23 Settembre 2012)

Io non ce l'ho, ma con mio fratello ci stava pensando di prenderla. Vi pongo però alcune domande:

- Vale la pena prenderla? 
- Quanto costa adesso? 
- Ci sono giochi belli? 
- Quanto costano i giochi in media?


----------



## Miro (23 Settembre 2012)

cris ha scritto:


> questo vuole farmi intuire che prima della nuova generazione ne passerà ancora?



Secondo me la Microsoft presenterà entro l'anno prossimo la nuova Xbox.


----------



## Il Giovine 77 (23 Settembre 2012)

da notare come 299$ diventino 299 euro...


----------



## Andrea89 (23 Settembre 2012)

Jino ha scritto:


> Io non ce l'ho, ma con mio fratello ci stava pensando di prenderla. Vi pongo però alcune domande:
> 
> - Vale la pena prenderla?
> - Quanto costa adesso?
> ...


Secondo me ne vale la pena.Adesso sono uscite 'ste nuove versioni,è probabile che in giro si trovino le vecchie slim in promozione..su amazon.it la versione da 320 gb sta a 215 euri,una cifra onesta.Giochi belli ce ne sono tanti,tante esclusive e se non hai la 360 ce ne sono ancora di più 
I giochi nuovi costano tanto,ma visto che avresti tanta roba da recuperare inizialmente potresti cavartela con poco.Poi ovviamente dipenda da gioco a gioco.


----------



## Fabriman94 (23 Settembre 2012)

Jino ha scritto:


> Io non ce l'ho, ma con mio fratello ci stava pensando di prenderla. Vi pongo però alcune domande:
> 
> - Vale la pena prenderla?
> - Quanto costa adesso?
> ...


Secondo me vale la pena prenderla se sei un appassionato-
Costa 299 il modello slim da 320 GB (che è quello che ti consiglio, soprattutto se vuoi scaricare tanti giochi).
Certo, dipende i generi che ti piacciono, se ami i gdr ti consiglio la trilogia di Mass Effect, gli sparatutto i soliti Killzone e Cod e la trilogia di The Darkness (sono due capitoli), Bioshock, horror Dead Space, platform ti consiglio Ratchet and clank, avventura Uncharted e ad aprile uscirà Tomb Raider, che pure se non hai i giochi precedenti della saga non importa visto che oltre ad un possibile capolavoro è un vero e proprio reboot. Poi in giro ci sono anche le trilogy (ce ne sono tante in giro da quella di Splinter Cell a God Of War), sempre se non hai giocato mai a quei giochi.
I giochi quando sono nuovi ed hanno una certa popolarità (FIFA e Cod per esempio) dai 60 ai 70 euro, altrimenti dai 30 ai 40. Poi se sono proprio vecchi vecchi ed hanno già molti sequel li trovi anche sui 15 euro o meno.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (23 Settembre 2012)

Mah perchè ste nuove versioni? Chi se le compra? Solo una perdita di tempo


----------



## Jino (8 Ottobre 2012)

Sono sempre più convinto di prendermela a breve. Certo voglio ben capire quale prenderla, visto che vedo un'infinità di versioni con veri tipi di memoria. Non me ne intendo per nulla, ad esempio da quanti Gb è sufficente?!


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (8 Ottobre 2012)

qualcuno mi sa dire come fare per utilizzare le notifiche dei trofei su facebook?

vi spiego,l'anno scorso la attivai all'inizio e tuto bene,poi ho cambiato password a facebook e da allora non appaiono più le notifiche su facebook e se cerco tramite le opzioni dell'account a riattivarle reimmettendo la password(attuale ovviamente),mi dice sempre che è sbagliata,sapete se si può risolvere?


----------



## Dottorm (9 Ottobre 2012)

Jino ha scritto:


> Sono sempre più convinto di prendermela a breve. Certo voglio ben capire quale prenderla, visto che vedo un'infinità di versioni con veri tipi di memoria. Non me ne intendo per nulla, ad esempio da quanti Gb è sufficente?!



Jino, se non ti viene troppo lontano (forse sì visto che vedo che stai in Veneto) converrebbe farti un giro a Lucca a fine mese.
Io la presi lì l'anno scorso a un prezzo che tuttora non si trova da nessuna parte: la 320GB a 189 €.
Per la memoria, averne è sempre meglio che non averne. Ti spiego: puoi collegarti al PSN e scaricare demo senza farti il problema dello spazio. Addirittura potresti scaricare giochi completi (tipo quest'estate il PSN plus costava pochissimo e potevi scaricarti un sacco di giochi aggratis, anche se puoi tenerli solo per tutta la durata dell'abbonamento). Insomma per un hardcore gamer meglio averne di più.

Veniamo a quelle che sono le note dolenti secondo me. Ce l'ho da un anno a questa parte e nessun gioco mi ha preso mai più di tanto. Si somigliano un po' tutti e spesso mi sono ritrovato con quella popò di console a bighellonare con giochini sul PC. L'online non l'ho usato praticamente mai, è abbastanza noioso (l'interazione è abbastanza difficile causa assenza di una tastiera), i giochi li reputo in generale poco longevi ed interessanti.. insomma prendono poco.
Tant'è che, complice l'uscita dell'ennesima espansione, sto pensando di rifarmi qualche mesetto su WoW per l'inverno.
Certo dipende da cosa cerchi. Anche l'avere un "compagno di giochi" come magari tuo fratello può rendere l'esperienza ludica più interessante/appassionante, io che sono un solitario figlio unico non mi ci diverto proprio granchè.

Giochi belli secondo me: la serie Uncharted, anche Infamous non è malissimo. God of war mi attirava tantissimo e poi mi ha deluso (pochissima longevità soprattutto), non parliamo poi del pluri osannato Assassin Creed: secondo me un gioco molto sopravvalutato, bellissime le ambientazioni è vero, ma sistema di gioco poco stimolante, ripetitività ossessiva e trama alquanto cervellotica.

Per il costo dei giochi, sparano altissimo soprattutto con le nuove uscite. Ma tra giochi usati e offerte a volte nei posti più disparati risparmi (tanto per dire...all'interno del LeClerc ho preso Uncharted 2 e Infamous 2 nuovi a 19,90 l'uno, quando al Gamestop li trovi usati tra i 25 e i 30). Quindi soprattutto se come me vuoi "recuperare" hai tantissimo da poter giocare tra i titoli di maggior successo spendendo abbastanza poco.


----------



## Jino (9 Ottobre 2012)

Grazie per le info. Quindi praticamente la differenza nella memoria delle varie versioni in fin dei conti serve solamente se intendi scaricare giochi, giusto? Se viene utilizzata solamente come salvataggio dati per dire anche quella con meno GB basta e avanza, giusto? 

Comunque il problema dei giochi che durano poco mi sembra sia molto generalizzato, in tutte le console o anche per pc gira cosi. Sento tutti che si lamentano, grafica strabiliante e tutto ma poi di fatto durano poco. Rispetto ad una volta sono stati fatti 3 passi indietro secondo me. Tant'è che tutt'ora preferisco i giochi di una volta, con la grafica peggiore, ma che ti duravano 30-40-50-60 ore di gioco!


----------



## Dottorm (9 Ottobre 2012)

Jino ha scritto:


> Grazie per le info. Quindi praticamente la differenza nella memoria delle varie versioni in fin dei conti serve solamente se intendi scaricare giochi, giusto? Se viene utilizzata solamente come salvataggio dati per dire anche quella con meno GB basta e avanza, giusto?
> 
> Comunque il problema dei giochi che durano poco mi sembra sia molto generalizzato, in tutte le console o anche per pc gira cosi. Sento tutti che si lamentano, grafica strabiliante e tutto ma poi di fatto durano poco. Rispetto ad una volta sono stati fatti 3 passi indietro secondo me. Tant'è che tutt'ora preferisco i giochi di una volta, con la grafica peggiore, ma che ti duravano 30-40-50-60 ore di gioco!



Come non quotarti!
Chissà, forse ero più tonto da piccolo ma certi giochi mi prendevano mesi e mesi...adesso se mi durano tanto è perchè dopo un'oretta che gioco mi rompo e spengo la play...

Comunque per il discorso memoria hai capito perfettamente. 160 GB bastano e avanzano grandiosamente, figurati che non occupano granchè i salvataggi. Forse unica cosa che ho tralasciato sono gli aggiornamenti, nel senso che quando prendi un gioco "vecchiotto" e lo metti per la prima volta nella play, ci sta che hanno rilasciato qualche aggiornamento che devi scaricare obbligatoriamente... ma in media si tratta di qualche centinaio di mega, raramente più, moltissime volte meno.


----------



## Jino (9 Ottobre 2012)

Quindi bisogna fare gli aggiornamenti pure ogni tanto? 

E, si può giocare ai giochi della play 1 e 2?


----------



## Fabriman94 (9 Ottobre 2012)

Le play retrocompatibili non le vendono più (sono i modelli da 60 GB ormai rarissimi da trovare, visto che hanno terminato la distribuzione). Le play attualmente in vendità sono capaci di leggere giochi playstation 1 e 3 non la 2, però i giochi della 2 si possono acquistare a prezzo direi onesto in formato digitale sul playstation store.


----------



## Jino (9 Ottobre 2012)

Quindi praticamente sono i giochi della 2 fatti in versione leggibile dalla 3, dico bene?


----------



## Fabriman94 (9 Ottobre 2012)

Si, i giochi ps2 scaricati su psstore si possono giocare su qualunque ps3 ed hanno ovviamente una definizione migliore, perchè sono riadattati per la ps3. Ovviamente puoi scaricare anche i classici psone e da un pò di anni anche giochi ps3 completi (ma che occupano molto spazio su HD) oppure giochi ps3 dalla durata di poche ore scaricabili esclusivamente sullo store.


----------



## Jino (10 Ottobre 2012)

Capisco. Quindi se adesso devo comprarmi la ps3, non voglio spendere follie ma neanche prendere il peggio del peggio, cosa mi consigli?


----------



## Fabriman94 (10 Ottobre 2012)

Dipende dai generi, se mi fai una domanda così mi spiazzi  . Un gioco che mi ha colpito molto è stato The Darkness (ed io non ho mai seguito il fumetto), che è stato anche il primo gioco che ho comprato ed è in prima persona, ti consiglierei anche GTA IV, Heavy Rain, Dead Space e le trilogy ossia 2-3 giochi ps2 o ps3 di una tale saga in un solo blu-ray e che stanno al massimo 40 euro. Tutti i giochi che ho citato sono abbastanza vecchiotti e quindi per niente costosi.

- - - Aggiornato - - -

E' molto difficile trovare giochi nuovi a poco prezzo, a meno che non si tratti di giochi di poco conto.


----------



## Miro (10 Ottobre 2012)

Jino ha scritto:


> Capisco. Quindi se adesso devo comprarmi la ps3, non voglio spendere follie ma neanche prendere il peggio del peggio, cosa mi consigli?



Visto che hai deciso di prendere una PS3, concentrati sulle esclusive Playstation, quindi God of War III, i capitoli di Uncharted, Heavy Rain e volendo anche i due capitoli di Infamous.
Poi tra i multipiatta potresti dare un'occhiata alla saga di Dead Space (genere Horror), ovviamente GTA IV più le espansioni (esiste in commercio la trilogy comprendente appunto GTA e i due episodi), la saga di Mass Effect (anche se il primo capitolo non è mai stato adattato per Playstation), poi magari la saga di Elder Scrolls (Skyrim ed Oblivion), Fallout (ti consiglio di più il 3 che New Vegas) ed infine i due giochi di Batman, Arkham Asylum ed Arkham City.


----------



## Stex (11 Ottobre 2012)

Il mio amico la presa sabato da500gb con FIFA a 299, e all Euronics la davano a 279 con FIFA


----------



## Dottorm (11 Ottobre 2012)

Comunque Jino per rispondere alla tua domanda irrisolta sugli aggiornamenti.... per la stragrande maggioranza dei giochi che te li richiedono scarichi un unico aggiornamento e basta, tranquillo. Mi pare che solo pochissimi giochi ne hanno di continue, tipo Gran Turismo 5 dove magari aggiornano delle macchine o altri dettagli.
Sulla retrocompatibilità ti hanno già sviscerato l'argomento.


----------



## Andrea89 (11 Ottobre 2012)

Miro ha scritto:


> la saga di Mass Effect (anche se il primo capitolo non è mai stato adattato per Playstation)


E' stata ufficializzata la trilogy,anche su PS3.Comprendente anche il primo episodio,ovviamente.
E chi ha già gli altri due episodi potrà scaricarlo dal PSN.


----------



## Jino (11 Ottobre 2012)

Stex ha scritto:


> Il mio amico la presa sabato da500gb con FIFA a 299, e all Euronics la davano a 279 con FIFA



Ecco ad esempio da 500GB mi pare tantissimo, cioè mi basterebbe da molto meno ragazzi giusto?


----------



## Stex (11 Ottobre 2012)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ecco ad esempio da 500GB mi pare tantissimo, cioè mi basterebbe da molto meno ragazzi giusto?



si si!


----------



## Dottorm (11 Ottobre 2012)

Sì infatti. Ma visto che hanno fatto questa nuova versione, adesso le offertone le fanno su questa naturalmente.
Tipo da qualche parte (mi pare qualche sito tipo Groupon) l'ho vista a 299 comprensiva di due giochi buoni.
Un po' come la Wii che ha mantenuto il prezzo con la scusa di proporre la console nera.


----------



## Jino (19 Ottobre 2012)

Alla fine l'ho presa all'expert, 274€ quella da 500GB con FIFA 13 e 3 buoni da 20 euro


----------



## Jino (27 Ottobre 2012)

Beh ce l'ho da quasi due settimane ed è veramente una bomba. Soldi spesi benissimo. Poi oltretutto ho visto che in alcuni negozi si trovano giochi usati a prezzi relativamente onesti. Oppure anche on line i prezzi sono onesti. 

Felice del mio acquisto


----------

